# problem with a page



## szczezne (Dec 8, 2006)

hello!!

I'm new here so please forgive me when I write this in a wrong part of the forum. Some time ago I watched documents on marinergraphics.com and now this page is gone. There were great comparison docs which I need to my MA thesis. Do you what happened to tchat page? or old you help me with some oparison tests?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2006)

This site is currently being updated. Please contact us at 707-433-7672 or email [email protected]


----------



## szczezne (Dec 8, 2006)

I wrote to the adress given on the page and someone wrote to me tchat they are a printer and tchat's it. to be precise "We are a printer??"


----------

